

Early stage Boston startup TroopSwap searching for technology co-founder - mslagh
http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/6811

======
CPLhicks
TroopSwap is gonna be awesome! It will be a great resource for soldiers and
vets. I hope its up soon so I can sell some of my unused equipment to new or
young soldiers and save them a bunch of money. Plus a portion of the money
that Troopswap earns will go to our injured brothers. I see great potential
for this Company.

